# LA, CA, Injured Pregnant Female



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

This was posted on the Westside German Shepherd Rescue Site. THIS DOG IS AT A CITY SHELTER NOT AT THE RESCUE.

I am at work so I can not attach the picture but her face is heartbreaking. I plan to donate some money but can anyone help her?
http://www.sheprescue.org/


I was hit by a car 4 days ago, I’m pregnant too! My back legs don’t work at all, I try to stand but I still have 
no feeling in them. I’m so scared; my owner loaded me up in the back of his pick up truck. I thought maybe I was going to the vet, so I would feel better; instead he brought me to a crowded city shelter. I could hear all the dogs barking, I knew they were scared too... I tried to sit up and look like I’m okay so I wouldn’t get left here to die with my babies…..
Can you help make Sammi’s story have a happy ending? She has a compressed fracture to her spine, without surgery she will never be able to walk again. It is important that she have surgery right away before there is more damage to her spine. Even with our rescue discount the surgery costs $3,500. We have too many dogs we are trying to help already, but the plight of sweet Samantha broke our hearts.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, do they have some beautiful Sheps waiting for a home.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Poor girl! I hope someone can help her.


----------



## beppesmom (May 30, 2007)

bump for this poor baby!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

This is so sad...


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This just is heart breaking..anyone near here that can help her and her pups..please


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

This is just horrid. It is very unlike me what I am thinking that should be done to that owner.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe someone can check on her status? 

I doubt they let her lay like that all these days...she's either getting help or euthanized........


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I e-mailed last night for more information.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

I got update (because she was on my donation list) that Sammi is doing a bit better and there should be an updated post about her soon. I do not know more. We hope there will be only good news for her from now on!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is she still at the shelter? I hope she was pulled by a rescue.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Update from the web site

SAMMI UPDATE:www.sheprescue.org
Sammi wants to thank all the wonderful people who care so much about her, she had no idea there were so many good people. She has enough money for any medical care she needs plus some left for physical therapy. Thank you everyone from all of us at Westside and Sammi!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so wonderful!!! I am so relieved!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad I checked back I was afraid too. Thank goodness she found kindness.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another nail biter - but with a happy ending! Hope we can get an update .........she looks so sweet. I have unprintable feelings for her heartless owner...... Good luck to you Sammi!

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

